# Reptile Accessories Wholesaler Names



## Shampers77 (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking to find who are the bigger reptile wholesalers that supplier the reptile shops.

They should supply items including water bowls, decor, thermometers and substrate etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

Good luck 

You will find that the shops will not tell you who their suppliers are. I would not tell you who my suppliers were .


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

Peregrine livefoods is one some use that i can recommend


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Google is the best tool that you have i took me about 20 mins to find all the main ones and i have accounts with each


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

peregrine

strictly 

monkfield

lots more than that but those are a few,

TSM do trade for frozen aswell, and considering the price of there frozen is almost trade neway there trade deals must be amazin


----------



## Shampers77 (Mar 13, 2010)

Anymore suppliers that i can try please?


----------



## Shampers77 (Mar 13, 2010)

Bump,

Any more wholesales that i can try?

Who is Strictly?


----------



## dawnjthomp (Oct 13, 2009)

888 reptiles someone told me


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Shampers77 said:


> Bump,
> 
> Any more wholesales that i can try?
> 
> Who is Strictly?


 
Strictly is a wholesale company in the USA if you want to order from there make sure you account for the shipping and customs fees and vat


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Are you a shop who is asking? 
If not then none of the Wholesalers will provide you with an account and will not be answering this request for this reason.
I noticed you have also been asking who are the biggest snake breeders.
Not sure what your after?


----------



## Shampers77 (Mar 13, 2010)

peterf said:


> Are you a shop who is asking?
> If not then none of the Wholesalers will provide you with an account and will not be answering this request for this reason.
> I noticed you have also been asking who are the biggest snake breeders.
> Not sure what your after?


I'm building my royals collection aswell as other snakes with a view to breeding them, and i'm looking to compliment this with offering consumables. 
Although i'll be a registered company with all the boxes ticked so to speak, i will be trading from home.
Currently weighing up the pros and cons of importing against buying from the UK as far as consumables are concerned, it paramount that you get as close to the manufacturer as possible without too many "middle men".

Thats why i ask on the forum as many have been down this road themselves and its been really helpful so far.

Thanks for the information so far.


----------



## SJB Pet Supplies Limited (Feb 18, 2011)

Good Evening Everyone,

I Run a Wholesale Business and would be happy to supply you with the goods you require please visit us at www.sjb-pet-supplies.co.uk and submit your details this way i can send you a price list.

We Stock Live Food, Vivs and Acessories


----------

